# Training and Exercises for Building The Perfect Physique



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Vince Gironda Bodybuilding is not weightlifting or powerlifting, but many people that want to be bodybuilders train too much like weightlifters or powerlifters. A bodybuilder’s goal should be to build a perfect physique, not to lift as much weight as possible in weightlifting or powerlifting exercises.What Is The Perfect Physique? Remember the awesome physiques of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

